# جديد تعليم بعض مشاكل الهندسة المساحية



## ميدوحبيبة (8 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الجزء الاول من بعض اختبارات المساحة بالطبيعة
نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الحبيب


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزاك كل خير على هذا الجهد منك


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووور


----------



## سبع الليل (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل*


----------



## Spiky216 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب جيد فى المساحة المستوية


----------



## العكيدي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وبانتظار الجزء الثانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ساهر عبيد (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور يامان


----------



## الذهب النادر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووور يازميلي العزيز


----------



## الذهب النادر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

بس في مشكلة ليه كل ما اجي احمله يقولي معطووب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abosadeer (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
http://geo2007.myfreeforum.org/index.php


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الفاضل
ووفقك الله


----------



## ابو هدايه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور على هذا الجهد :15:


----------



## zaen (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وبانتظار الجزء الثانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمد أمين ملحيس (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سلام علي الخزاعي (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## اعجال (13 أبريل 2008)

بوركت وبوركت مشاركتك الطيبة اخي الحبيب فلك منا جزيال الشكر والعرفان


----------



## بسام اليمني (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الى مايحبه ويرضاه
وزادنا الله من أمثالك


----------



## hussie_am (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## roads (16 أبريل 2008)

gazak allaho 7'yrn


----------



## bilal_izaddin (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب الرائع :16:


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## رؤوف حامد (30 مايو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (13 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (13 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## حسام يونس (13 أغسطس 2008)

ياااااه الله يجزاك خير 
فكرتنا بايام الدراسه بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حيدر الغرابي (13 أغسطس 2008)

*ارجو مساعدتي*

الى كافة المهندسن الاعضاء 
ارجو مساعدتي في تعلم جهاز التسوية level
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع التقدير


----------



## حيدر الغرابي (13 أغسطس 2008)

الى العضو سبع اليل 
ممكن مساعدتي في تعلم جهاز التسوية level


----------



## مزن محمود (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## مزن محمود (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الى العضو حيدر الغرابي هذا شرح مبسط و منقول
*يعتبر جهاز الميزان( level) من الأجهزة الشائعة الإستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية والمشاريع الحيوية مثل أعمال الطرق وتمديدات المياة والمجاري وإيجاد كميات الحفر أو الردم للأراضي ولذلك يعتمد علية المهندس والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. كذلك يعتبر جهاز الميزان من الأجهزة السهلة الإستخدام مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى. وبواسطة هذا الجهاز وبعد عمليات حسابية معينة يتم إيجاد مناسيب للنقاط المطلوبة في المشاريع. 

وتصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيث الدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف: 

1- أجهزة دقيقة: وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسة جدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال المسح الجيوديسي والأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية. 

2- أجهزة متوسطة الدقة: وهي أقل دقة من الصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية. 

3- أجهزة منخفضة الدقة: ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية كما هو الحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

يتكون جهاز الميزان من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية: 

1- منظار مساحي( التلسكوب): 

يتكون هذا المنظار من : 

أ‌- عدسة شيئية. 

ب- عدسة عينية – مسمار توضيح الشعرات. 

ج- حامل الشعرات. 

د- مسمار توضيح الرؤية. 

ه- علامة التوجية الخارجي. 

2- قاعدة مركب عليها مسامير التسوية الثلاثة لضبط أفقية ميزان التسوية (الفقاعة). 

3- مسمار الحركة الأفقية البطيئة: وهو خاص بحركة الجهاز الأفقية البطيئة مع العلم أن الحركة السريعة تتم بتحريك الجهاز باليد. 

4- حامل الجهاز(الركيزة): ويتكون من ثلاثة أرجل ويمكن رفعه أو خفضه حسب الطول المطلوب. 

5- القامة(مسطرة التسوية): وهي عبارة عن مسطره خشبية أو معدنية أحد وجهيها مدرج إلى أمتار وديسيمترات وسنتيمترات وغالبا ما يكون ارتفاعها 4 أمتار. 



أنواع أجهزة الميزان : 



1- جهاز الميزان الإلكتروني الرقمي: 



هو جهاز مزود بتكنولوجيا متطورة لمعالجة صور القامات لتعيين قراءة القامة وفروق المناسيب والمسافات الأفقية وعرض المعلومات على شاشة الجهاز وتسجيل المعلومات والبيانات في ذاكرة الجهاز الداخلية (كروت ممغنطةpcmcia) وتبلغ دقة الجهاز في تعيين المناسيب 1مم/1كم ودقة تعيين المسافات 1-5 سم ويستخدم الجهاز في العديد من التطبيقات مثل شبكات الميزانية الدقيقة والعادية ومراقبة تشوهات سطح الأرض والأعمال الصناعية والمساحة الطبوغرافية وأعمال الميزانية الطولية والعرضية لشبكات الطرق والسكك الحديدة وأعمال مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم. 



2- جهاز الميزان بنظام الليزر الدوار: 

يعمل الجهاز على إرسال شعاع ليزر يستقبل على وحده خاصة تابعة للجهاز تقوم بإظهار المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالمنسوب أو الميل وتصل دقة الجهاز إلى+ 10ثواني في تعيين الميول وتبلغ سرعة دورانه 600- 900 لفة / دقيقة ويصلح للإنحدارات والميول من5% إلى 13% ويستخدم في عمليات تسوية الأراضي وأعمال تحديد الميول والإنحدارات للمشاريع الهندسية المختلفة. 



3- جهاز الميزان العادي: 

هو جهاز مكون من منظار ومسامير خاصة بالضبط وهو شائع الإستخدام في أغلب المشاريع الهندسية مثل القطاعات الطولية والعرضية وتمديدات المياة والمجاري ويستخدم فيه القامة العادية . 



خطوات ضبط و تثبيت أجهزة الميزان : 





عملية الضبط المؤقت للجهاز: وهي عملية إعداد الجهاز للرصد ويتم ذلك عند كل نقطه يوضع عليها الجهاز لأخذ القراءات وذلك بأن تفرد أرجل الحامل الثلاثة وذلك بارتفاع مناسب وتغرس في الأرض جيدا ويراعى أن تكون المسافات بين الأرجل الثلاثة متساوية تقريبا وأن تكون قاعدة الحامل في مستوى أفقي تقريبا ومن ثم يركب عليه جهاز الميزان ويربط به بواسطة المسمار الموجود أسفل قاعدة الحامل. 

يتم ضبط فقاعة ميزان التسوية الدائري إما عن طريق مسامير التسوية الثلاثة وذلك بوضع الجهاز موازي لمسمارين ومن ثم يحركان مع بعضهما إما للداخل أو للخارج حتى تقترب من المنتصف ثم يلف الجهاز 90درجة ويحرك المسمار الثالث حتى تقترب الفقاعة من المنتصف , تكرر هذه العملية حتى تصبح الفقاعة في المنتصف. وفي بعض الأجهزة يتم ضبط الأفقية عن طريق الذراع الاسطوانية وذلك بتحريك الجهاز حركة رحويه على قاعدة الحامل. 

تتم عملية التطبيق (إزالة البارالاكس) وذلك بتطبيق صورة الهدف(القامة) على مستوى حامل الشعرات داخل المنظار وذلك بوضع ورقه بيضاء أمام العدسة الشيئية ثم نحرك مسمار توضيح الشعرات حتى تصبح في أوضح صوره ثم يوجه المنظار باتجاه الهدف(القامة) ويحرك مسمار توضيح الرؤية إلى أن تتضح صورة الهدف تماما. 

ملاحظة: 

طريقة الضبط لجميع أنواع أجهزة الميزان متقاربة مع وجود اختلافات بسيطة. 



طريقة أخذ القراءة من على القامة: 

تؤخذ القراءة على القامة الرأسية فوق نقاط سطح الأرض وذلك عند الشعرة الوسطى الأفقية لحامل الشعرات داخل منظار الجهاز . 

تؤخذ القراءة بالأمتار والديسيمترات والسنتيمترات مباشرة أما المليمترات فتؤخذ بالتقدير. (مثال 1.645 مترا). 

م.مزن*
*مهندسة مساحة*


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير .......


----------



## عبدة شيخون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnks very much


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررين جداً


----------



## نجيب 8000 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابومنةالله (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
معلومات مفيدة كتير
شكرا


----------



## ابومنةالله (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## eng: issa (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tito_ms80 (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد دة


----------



## محمدالشبروي (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك وفكرتني باايام الدراسة


----------



## husamabulaila (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## سعيد السحيمي (10 فبراير 2009)

*said_moaz************



بشار الجبوري قال:


> بلريسسئءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> منتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## gdooo (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وياريت لو تجيب معادلات الافقية للمنحنى الانتقالى


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور ي عزيزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 مارس 2009)

مسكووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدعباس79 (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

غفر الله لنا ولكم ولسائر المسلمين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الادمرال (23 مارس 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــكـــــور اخي الكريم.....................


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 مارس 2010)

جهد رائع و مشكووووووووووور


----------



## بسيم85 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حماده النجم (25 مارس 2010)

*لا تطول علينا بانتظار الملفات
والله يجزيك الخير*​


----------



## ابو ساره111 (26 مارس 2010)

لك من افضل التحيات وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا........


----------



## حمزة الدبعي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*اسئلة عن علم الهندسة*

 السلام عليكم ​*


اعزائي طلبة و طلبات الفرقة الاعدادية​*​​​​​​
*قد يتسأل البعض منكم *
*ما هو قسم الهندسة المساحية ؟؟*
*و لماذا تنفرد كليتنا العزيزة بوجود ذلك القسم بها ؟؟*
*و هل هو حقاً قسم هام ؟؟*

*و لكي نعرف اجابات تلك الأسئلة *
*دعونا نسبح سوياً فى بحر ذلك العلم *
*علم الهندسة المساحية* 

​*1- ما هو علم المساحة ؟؟*

*هو علم يبحث في الطرق المناسبة لتمثيل سطح الأرض على خرائط. هذا التمثيل أو التشابه يشمل بيان جميع المحتويات القائمة والموجودة على سطح الأرض، سواء أكانت طبيعية مثل الهضاب والجبال والصحاري والأنهار والبحار والمحيطات، أو كانت صناعية مثل الترع والمصارف والقناطر والسدود والطرق وخطوط السكك الحديدية و المنشآت والمباني والمدن وحدود الدول السياسية، وكذلك حدود الملكيات الخاصة والعامة .*​*كما يجب أن يكون هذا التمثيل معبرا أيضا عن مقدار الإرتفاع والإنخفاض عن سطح الأرض بحيث يمكن تمييز قمم الجبال وسفوحها، والهضاب والوديان والأعماق والبحار. ومن الواجب أن تكون الخريطة صورة صادقة مصغرّة للطبيعة التي تمثلها، وأن تؤدي الغرض الذي عملت من أجله تاما كاملا.*

*2- مميزات الهندسة المساحية :-*

*من أهم مميزات الهندسة المساحية أنَّها جزء من تقنيات العولمة تأخذ منها وتعطي. فالهندسة المساحية تستطيع أن تمثِّل التفاصيل الدقيقة عن الأشياء على مساحات شاسعة من الأرض أو عليها كلِّها بدقةٍ عالية وتجعلها في متناول يد المهتم بها في الحقول المختلفة. *
*ومن هنا فالهندسة المساحية تتكامل وتترافد بدرجاتٍ متفاوتة مع التخصصات (العلوم) الأخرى كافة. *
*وإليكم بشيءٍ من الإجمال بعض العلوم التي تتكامل وتترافد معها الهندسة المساحية في صورة من صور التكامل الكثيرة:-*
*--العلوم الكهربائية *
*-العلوم الصناعية*
*- العلوم النَّفطية*
*-العلوم المائية*
*-العلوم العمرانية*
*-العلوم الجغرافية*
*-العلوم الزراعية*
*-العلوم الجيولوجية*
*- العلوم الحاسوبية*
*-العلوم الرياضية*
*-العلوم الفيزيائية*
*-العلوم الاقتصادية*
*-وعلوم الطرقات*
*-وعلوم التُّربة*
*-وعلوم البيئة*

*3- تخصصات الهندسة المساحية*

*ومن أفضل السُّبل لمعرفة الهندسة المساحية أن ينظر إليها من خلال تخصصاتها أو فروعها المعروفة. وسنكتفي هنا بذكر أهم الفروع العامة في عالم اليوم دون التفصيل في التصنيف لأنَّه قد يأخذ أوجهًا مختلفة أمَّا بحسب العلم والتقنية وتطورهما عبر القرون (تصنيف زماني)، أو بحسب مدى أو حيز العمل المراد إنجازه (تصنيف مكاني)، أو بحسب نوع المشكلة المراد حلّها وما يلائمه من تقنيات (تصنيف نوعي)، أو بحسب ذلك كله أو بعضه أو غيره :*


*1- المساحة المستوية (Plane Surveying)*

*وهي تبحث في رسم الخرائط، وتمثيل سطح الأرض على أنه سطح مستو، خال من الكروية تماما، وتكون الخريطة في هذه الحالة هي المسقط الأفقي لهذا السطح .*


*2- المساحة الجيوديسية (Geodesy)*

*يبحث هذا النوع من الخرائط في رسم سطح الخرائط وتمثيل سطح الأرض على أنه سطح كروي كحقيقته، حيث تكون المناطق المطلوب تمثيلها كبيرة والمساحات شاسعة، مما يؤدي إلى ظهور الكروية الأرضية عند إسقاط الخرائط على المستويات الأفقية.*
*وعلى ذلك فإنه من المتبع لتمثيل إقليم من سطح الأرض تمثيلا كاملا على الخرائط، أن نقوم بعمل خرائط المساحة الجيوديسية لهذا الإقليم لبيان الحدود الخارجية ونقط الضبط والشكل الطبوغرافي العام، ثم يلي ذلك عمل الخرائط الطبوغرافية لبيان المعالم العامة بأنواعها المختلفة، يلي ذلك انشاء الخرائط التفصيلية لأخذ القياسات وبيان التفاصيل.*
*وتبعا للتقسيم السابق لتمثيل سطح الأرض على خرائط ينتج تقسيم آخر موافق له ومرتبط به، وهو بالنسبة إلى مقياس رسم الخريطة، فمن البديهي أنه لايمكن تمثيل معالم الطبيعة على خرائط بنفس الأبعاد الحقيقية لها على الأرض. لذا نلجأ إلى إختزال قيم هذه الأبعاد بنسب ثابتة في جميع الإتجاهات، حتى لا يحدث أي خلل في التشابه والتمثيل بين الخريطة والطبيعة، وتسمى هذه النسب بمقياس الرسم للخرائط.*
*وعلى العموم أيا كان الغرض من الخريطة، أومهما كانت مقاييس الرسم صغيرة أو كبيرة، فإن إنشاء الخريطة وربط المعالم ببعضها يحتاج إلى قياس الإنحرافات والأبعاد، أو بمعنى آخر قياس أطوال الخطوط وتعيين الزوايا التي بينها.*


*3- المساحة التصويرية الجوية (Photogrammetry)*

*و هو بصورة مبسطة علم التصوير الجوي عن طريق الطائرات و محاول دمج الصور لتكوين خريطة شاملة تبين تفاصيل الموقع *
*4- الاستشعار عن بعد (Remote Sensing)*
*5- نظام تحديد الموقع العالمي (Global Positioning System,GPS)*
*6- نظام تحديد المعلومات الجغرافية (Geographic Information Systems, GIS)*
*فكما ملاحظ فى ذلك التعريف الصغير بالقسم , أنه لا غنى عنه فى كافة مجالات الحياة و بخاصة مع تطور العلوم المساحية و دخوله فى الكثير من المجالات التكنولوجية *

*وبإذن الله سوف يتم الاجابة علي جميع استفساراتكم:20: *


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم عبادى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ســـــــــــــــمو (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ما قصرت اخوي على المعلومات


----------



## حمزة الدبعي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو أنا ملك لكل ماسطرت هون
شاكررر مروركم


----------



## حمزة الدبعي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*هيا نسأل في المنتداى عن أحوال إخواننا وأخواتنا الغائبين.....*

أحبابي الغرباء حياكم الله...

أيها الإخوة الكرام، إن مما جمعنا في هذا المقام الكريم، هو الظفر بإخوة في الله يحبوننا وينصحوننا ويعلموننا أو على الأقل يدعون لنا في السجود، ويستغفرون لنا ويترحمون علينا إذا أدخلنا اللحود..

أولئك النفر، هم الذين تزهو بهم الحياة

هم الآمرون بالطاعات

الناهون عن المنكرات

إلى أولئك النفر، أقول من منبري هذا: أحبكم أحبكم أحبكم وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجمعني بكم صحبة البشير النذير بأبي هو وأمي وعرضي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم


من أجل أولئك النفر وضعت موضوعي هذا سائلا المولى عز وجل أن يغفر لكل من يشارك فيه بتذكر أخ لنا نسيناه أو بالتعريف بفاضل أو فاضلة غابت عن المنتدى، ولطالما أثرته حين وجودها..

أيها الأخ الكريم ويا أيتها الأخت الفاضلة..

لو أنك غبت فترة عن المنتدى ثم عدت ووجدت إخوانك وأخواتك يسألون عنك، فماهو شعورك عندئذ؟؟

إذن وظيفتنا هي البحث وتذكر إخواننا ووضع أسمائهم وبعض صفاتهم وأخلاقهم والإثناء عليهم خيرا

وأما مدة الغياب التي تستحق وضع الاسم... فلنجعلها أسبوعا وللإخوة النظر في المدة

ملاحظة:

الأولوية في السؤال ..للإخوة الذين يكثر مجيئهم ثم فجأة ينقطعون لأسبوع كامل نسأل الله أن يحفظ إخواننا الأعضاء والمشرفين من كل ضر إنه على كل شيء قدير

..لن أطيل الكلام فهو واضح جلي

وأرجو من الإخوة المشاركة والإثراء

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
__________________
أهلا وسهلا والسلام عليكمُ ........ وتحية منا تزف إليكـــمُ
أحبابنا ما أجمل الدنيا بكــــم ....... لا تقبح الدنيا وفيها أنتمُ


----------



## علي فؤاد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## JMJB (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

good


----------



## الطاهر الزين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك الف خير ويعطيك الصحة والعافية وطول العمر


----------



## pedo_11 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياحبيبى


----------



## sbic (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امحمد أحمد (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------

